# Website Design Software



## Earthila (May 14, 2008)

Hello, I pretty much don't know html well enough to program my own website, so I'm trying to pick which website design software I should get. I'd like something that's not too horribly complicated to use, but with enough flexibility in it that I can make the site look unique. 

It would be an added bonus if people could actually purchase things online through my site. But is this really tricky to set up? "shopping carts," pay pal and all the rest of it? 

Thank you so much for your help! I'm so glad I found this place, its' a great to be able to ask for advice.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Which software are you looking at?

If e-commerce will be an important part of your website then you should probably choose a shopping cart first and then customize it to get it the way you want it – or pay somebody to do it for you ... especially if you don't know much about coding.


----------



## LeeUK (May 16, 2008)

Hi


With you not being complience with web design I think if you want a professional look and a proper buying system it is best to let someone experienced design a site, afterall its your business and you need it to work straight away.


Regards and good luck
Lee


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Earthila, what you want is a WYSIWYG (You can just say it like so: Wizzywig) HTML Editor. This stands for What You See Is What You Get. This means that you can basically draw a layout, and all the code will be generated for you. You should check out Coffee Cup. There might be a bit of a learning curve, but it shouldn't be too hard, and it is pretty inexpensive. As far as I know, there are no e-commerce options with coffee cup, so you might want to leave that to the pros. Good luck!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You may also want to try NVU

Keep in mind that the "design" of the site and the shopping "function" of the site will probably end up being 2 different tasks for you.

If you aren't interested in a learning curve, you may want to hire someone to create a design for you.


----------

